# Model 247.88355 Drive Pulley



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi All,

Mower won't move. Upon opening it up saw that rubber on friction wheel hanging off the assembly and pulley gouged.

I found one to replace the friction disk, but Need help finding instructions on replacing the Drive pulley for the friction disk

Need to fix/replace both 

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to remove the nut from the back side of the plate that drive wheel is attached to. That nut is in the lower left of the diagram, #9. It's tight getting your hand and a wrench back there but it's pretty quick. 
The shaft is "D" shaped so that's what keeps it from spinning when you're removing the nut. It will make more sense once you have the new parts in hand.

This shows the assembly and photos from different angles. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TROY-BILT-...246710?hash=item1c9b56e1f6:g:efAAAOSwGPxaNcEC

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I forgot, :welcome: to SBF ultrnoob

Don't forget to shop around for price on those parts. On the friction wheel you can either buy a new assembly or just the rubber. If your rubber is good you might be able to just loosen up the metal halves, insert the rubber and tighten them down. The cause of it is shifting on the fly. You need to stop before shifting or the force of trying to move that friction wheel will just pull that rubber right back out of there.
I didn't destroy mine, it was given to me that way Poor machine :sad2:

.


----------



## ultrnoob (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks Kiss4aFrog....big help

I'll take a look. hopefully I can figure it out

really appreciate the help


----------

